# 12 week Scan Question



## Mimmin (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry this is a bit long winded, but I need to give you a bit of background.  After many years of ttc and many failed IVF attempts and a lot of soul searching, my dh and I went abroad and had dd IVF treatment.  We are both absolutely delighted that now I am 7 weeks pregnant with twins, but we have a small dilema.  We are not telling anyone that this is a result of dd, due to the stigma attached to such things in this country.  

I am due to have my 12 week scan(on NHS) in early July and have been asked what scan investigations I want.  The clinic abroad advised I should tell the hospital the donors ages as this is the only means of getting an accurate result to the scan.  They suggest I ask for a triple scan for alpha-fetoprotein, human chorionic gonadotropin and unconjugated estriol.  I'm not sure what all or these are, but I believe one will indicate the risk of downs syndrome. I believe the risk is calculated by a combination of the egg donors age, my hormone values and the measurement of the babies' necks.  We don't want my NHS records to say that the twins are a result of dd.  Do you think I should just give my age (42) on the understanding that the results may not be accurate, or the donors age (25).  I suppose the alternative would be to go to a private clinic for the scan so that the NHS records will never have the dd details.

Sorry it's a bit of an odd one.

I'd appreciate any advise.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

a general 12 week scan would just date the pregnancy, they wouldn't routinely do a nuchal scan, although it may be different in your area. If you do get to have one on the nhs or privately and if you decide to have screening bloods at 16 weeks, you would need to tell them the donors age, as it's a big part of working out the risk. Any hospital will keep information confidential, and would probably only document that it is an ivf pregnancy, and nothing about the donor, it's more and more common so I don't think you'll find there's as much stigma as you are expecting,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mimmin (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you so much, that has helped put my mind at rest.
x


----------

